# Elegance, Grace, Perfection... MAGNETO!!



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Haha can you tell I am obsessed with this cat? Went outside for a photoshoot today after discovering an amazing new setting on my camera. Here are the resulting photos of the bi-eyed wonder kitty. My heart be still!































































"MOOOOM! MOOOM! MOMMY!"


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

oh my! he's gorgeous. I've always wanted a cat with heterochromia


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

I love him!!! *Swoons*


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Nito was the first cat I'd ever seen with heterochromia. I got him at the local shelter, and I am so glad I chose him because he is the best cat I have ever had. Intelligent, expressive, interactive, unique, quirky, talkative... gosh, I just love that cat so much. <3


----------



## cb014 (Apr 26, 2011)

he's gorgeous!!


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Yay!! It's Nito! I love him to bits! 

:heart:heart:heart:heart:heart:heart:heart:heart


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

What a beauty! Gorgeous pictures.


----------



## Cally (Jul 24, 2010)

He is so beautiful and looks so happy to be out there with you!


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Such a pretty kitty! Very nice pictures.

My aunt had a white cat with blue eyes when I was young, although he was deaf (she didn't realise he was deaf until my father told her!)... I've always loved white cats with multi-colored eyes. It's very striking.


----------



## Lieke (Jan 12, 2011)

wow...speechless!


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

OMG SQUEEEE! He is adorable! I can see why you are enthralled by his beauty and charm. He has very ninja like qualities in that regard.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Aww! He's cute. =D


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

He's beautiful! Very striking looks. :love2


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Hehe, Nito would just love all these compliments. He can be very vain sometimes ;-)


----------



## WhiteKitties (Dec 22, 2008)

Ooh, love love love! Is he talking to you in the last picture or threatening some poor bird?


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Another white kityy who loves to roll in the dirt


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Stunning! I love that picture of him rolling on his back. What was the setting on your camera that you discovered?


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

He's beautiful! Looks like he loves being outside too!


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

> Is he talking to you in the last picture or threatening some poor bird?


Oh he was blabbing his mouth. "Mom! MOM! Mommy look at me!"

The setting I found is actually a sports mode. It takes continuous pictures as long as you hold down the button. The good part of it is a very fast shutter speed. Usually when I have my flash down any motion will cause blur because the shutter speed is preset. I don't have a lot of manual options on my camera. But with natural sunlight and the fast shutter speed from the spots mode, I can get gorgeous pictures, no blur!


----------

